# Signal



## Steven Dillon (Aug 30, 2017)

Signal is a composition from Hopeland Gardens in Aiken, SC.

From my blog The Artist's Story:
"The abstract composition of the subject in Signal was created by zooming in far enough to eliminate the normal flower indicators.  Doing so reduced the piece down to colors, shapes, lines, and patterns.  I found a group of these near the Doll House in Hopeland Gardens, and the brilliant purples and yellows called to me as if they were neon signs.  It has an energetic, almost electric feel like high voltage sparks from a Tesla coil or lightning bolts."

Techs:
Canon 5DMkIII
F/22
0.8 second
ISO-100
180mm + 2x
No Flash
Gitzo tripod
Acra Swiss B1


----------

